# My Experiences



## auditor0007 (Jan 15, 2013)

I've actually had three experiences, but I'm just going to discuss two of them.  One was an out of body experience.  I've actually had two of these, but I can't remember much about the first one as it happened when I was a child.  A few years ago, I was taking a nap in the afternoon.  I was asleep and I heard a lot of noise outside of my condo.  I got up to see what all the fuss was and it was a bunch of kids just chatting around this kid's convertible.  Being a bit perturbed, I turned around to lay back down.  The only problem was that as I turned around I saw myself sleeping on my bed.  At that moment, I became very scared and then I remember trying to wake up and move.  I was trying to get up but could not move.  It was as if I could not move until I got back into my own body and then everything was fine.  I got up and went to the window, and sure enough those same kids I had seen chatting around the convertible were still there, just as I had seen them as I was lying on the bed sleeping.  Weird shit, eh?

Next experience; This happened just over a year ago.  The house I was renting at the time had a fluorescent light in the kitchen that had not worked in over two years.  No, the light did not need replacing.  I kept telling the landlord about it, but she just never got anyone to find out what was wrong with it.  I thought it was a problem with the light switch, but I just didn't know for sure and I had enough light in the kitchen, so I didn't worry about it too much.  Anyway, one day, I was going through old pictures of my late wife with my two boys, something we don't do often enough.  We lost her over ten years ago, and they don't remember her very well, so I really should do this more often with them.  Anyway, we spend a good couple hours going through pictures on this Saturday morning.  When we were finished, we headed to the kitchen to make something for lunch.  I asked my youngest son to turn the lights on in the kitchen.  The switch for the working lights was right by the switch for the fluorescent light that wasn't working.  Well, he hit both switches, and the fluorescent light came turned right on.  It was the first time in two years that the light had worked.  For the rest of the day, I kept turning the light on and off.  It worked fine.  The next day, I went to turn it on, and nothing.  

After this incident, I really needed to know what was causing this.  It was just really odd that it would work that one day, after we had just gone through pictures of my wife and mother of my boys.  The landlord finally got someone to fix the light.  Turns out it was a bad ballast.  Anyway, I suppose there could be some scientific explanation as to why this light worked on this one day out of two years, but I have my own ideas.


----------



## lizzie (Jan 25, 2013)

Interesting stories- thanks.

The only odd things that seem to happen to me, is that I get warnings a few weeks  beforehand, that I am about to lose someone that I love (to death). 
I did have some really weird electrical occurances with my car the day that I lost my son, and they stopped spontaneously afterward, and never happened again.


----------



## auditor0007 (Jan 26, 2013)

lizzie said:


> Interesting stories- thanks.
> 
> The only odd things that seem to happen to me, is that I get warnings a few weeks  beforehand, that I am about to lose someone that I love (to death).
> I did have some really weird electrical occurances with my car the day that I lost my son, and they stopped spontaneously afterward, and never happened again.



The other happening that I did not mention occurred over a period of about one full month.  Everyday, when I was home, my television would turn itself on, right around 1:00 PM.  The odd thing was that it only happened on days that I was home.  This began happening one year after my wife had passed away.  I checked the cable, and the television over and over trying to figure out what was causing it, but I could not find anything.  The timer on the television was not set, and the cable box did not turn on when the television turned on.  In fact, the TV turned on to a channel that was just static.  There was no television station.

Anyway, after a month or so of this going on, i was really becoming annoyed with this.  I came to the only conclusion that I could, that it was my late wife's doing, and that she was trying to get my attention.  So one day, when the TV turned on, I yelled out at her and told her I knew it was her, and that she needed to stop it.  That was the last time it happened.

I know many others with stories of electrical appliances going on and off for no apparent reason.


----------



## Pop23 (May 23, 2013)

lizzie said:


> Interesting stories- thanks.
> 
> The only odd things that seem to happen to me, is that I get warnings a few weeks  beforehand, that I am about to lose someone that I love (to death).
> I did have some really weird electrical occurances with my car the day that I lost my son, and they stopped spontaneously afterward, and never happened again.



I don't get warnings, but it seems I have knowledge of when those related to me actually die. 

I've lost 2 siblings, and in both cases they were in good health and at the time of their deaths, even though I was hundreds of miles away, my mind became filled with memories of them. 

The first one happened while at the movies with my wife. About a third of the way in I told my wife we had to leave because I thought something had happened to my sister. She thought I was nuts, but agreed to leave. When we got home there was a message on our answering machine that she had passed. 

The second time happened when we were at church. Almost the same thing. Ny mind flooded with memories of my brother. Once I realized what was happening I became sick to my stomach and left in a hurry. My wife came out looking for me and asked me if I was all right. I told her we had to go. She said " oh no, who now?  I told her and within 15 minutes I had a call from his son that he had died of a heart attack roughly the same time I got the feelings. 

Those were the absolute worst moments to have lived through and I sincerely hope I never feel them again.


----------

